# Riviera Beach and Spa Resort in Capistrano Beach



## VegasBella (Mar 19, 2013)

We took the plunge. We bought a 2 bedroom "Sunset Prime With Ocean View" at Riviera Beach and Spa Resort. It hasn't closed yet so we don't actually own it yet. 

We intend to use it (not trade or rent it). I know the place doesn't get rave reviews but it was basically free so all we pay are the maintenence fees, which are low. It's a good location for us. It sounds like they did some renovations. We will mainly use it for the view, nearby walking/running/hiking, the pools, lying/playing on the beach, and as a homebase for Legoland, baseball games, etc. 

It looks like it will work for us, but of course we're brand new to this. Soooo... I'd love to hear some feedback.


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 19, 2013)

Haven't stayed their but spent much time in the San Clemente/SJC area in my youth.

The only draw back is because it's accross the street (Pacific Coast Highway and Pacific Coaster Rail Line) from the beach, the access to the sand and back is provided by a pedestrian bridge, Safer than crossing the Highway and railroad tracks.

The railroad tracks are fenced requiring the use of the bridge

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Riviera+Beach+%26+Spa+Resort,+Pacific+Coast+Highway,+Capistrano+Beach,+CA&hl=en&ll=33.45973,-117.67426&spn=0.003473,0.007253&sll=33.459784,-117.673177&sspn=0.003473,0.007253&oq=Riviera+Spa&t=h&hq=Riviera+Beach+%26+Spa+Resort,+Pacific+Coast+Highway,+Capistrano+Beach,+CA&z=17


The bridge is in front of Capistrano Surfside Inn


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 19, 2013)

There are 30 reviews in the TUG Reviews & Ratings pages for this resort, but you have to join TUG to have access:  http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortReviews.aspx?Tab=R&ResortGUID=5535fead-1c4a-480b-9610-7adb4e219cc2


----------



## presley (Mar 19, 2013)

I stayed in a renovated room last spring.  I had a full ocean view out my windows and where the entry door was, there was a tall dirt hill with wildlife.  It was very pleasant.  I'd be happy to stay there again.

There was a lot of work going on while I was there.  Many things were closed or just not functioning properly.  Seemed like the restaraunt was closed for good and spa had very limited hours.  I think the spa was only staffed if they had an appointment booked.

It is a resort that is heavy on street noise.  You will hear cars/trucks/trains throughout the night.  I was okay with it since the beach was right out my window.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> There are 30 reviews in the TUG Reviews & Ratings pages for this resort, but you have to join TUG to have access:  http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortReviews.aspx?Tab=R&ResortGUID=5535fead-1c4a-480b-9610-7adb4e219cc2



Thanks, yeah I've read them. I read the ones at RedWeek and TripAdvisor too. Some reviews on TA made me worry about the plumbing and possible upcoming special assessments. But I don't know... I have ants in my pants to own a timeshare!

I know about the bridge - I love google street view 

I'm curious about the ownership. I guess Monarch went bankrupt and so now Diamond owns it. Should I be worried? I still have time to cancel. Should I?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 19, 2013)

You are still showing as a TUG Guest.  (Look under your blue user name.)  

When you joined TUG, you received an email with a MEMBER'S CODE which you have to add to your USER PROFILE to change your status to member.

You registered for TUG on Mar. 7 - if you have only been looking for a TS since then, you should definitely cancel.  I guarantee if you hang around 6 mos. and do your research, you will make a different decision in 6 mos.


----------



## presley (Mar 19, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> I'm curious about the ownership. I guess Monarch went bankrupt and so now Diamond owns it. Should I be worried? I still have time to cancel. Should I?



There are several types of memberships at that resort.  They have points and fixed and float weeks.  Which did you get?  I think a fixed week will remain a fixed week no matter who owns the resort.  

If you bought points, my guess is that the points would be eligible for any Monarch resort and Diamond will probably offer you the opportunity to convert to Diamond points with a developer purchase.

That resort is one that I see offered for free on a pretty regular basis.  If you changed your mind now and decided you wanted it later, you'd probably find a free one easily.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 19, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> You are still showing as a TUG Guest.  (Look under your blue user name.)
> 
> When you joined TUG, you received an email with a MEMBER'S CODE which you have to add to your USER PROFILE to change your status to member.


Why is that important? I can use my membership without changing my profile, right? So why bother?



DeniseM said:


> You registered for TUG on Mar. 7 - if you have only been looking for a TS since then, you should definitely cancel.  I guarantee if you hang around 6 mos. and do your research, you will make a different decision in 6 mos.


First started thinking about buying a timeshare in December. I've been actively researching since January. Only started posting here in March. Bought memberships for here and redweek recently too.



presley said:


> There are several types of memberships at that resort.  They have points and fixed and float weeks.  Which did you get?


It's a float week, deeded not points.



presley said:


> That resort is one that I see offered for free on a pretty regular basis.  If you changed your mind now and decided you wanted it later, you'd probably find a free one easily.


I've been watching and you're right that more might come along. This particular unit/week is a little special and is a bit more rare but you're probably right that if I'm patient I could get it again.

*The main issue is that my husband is worried about some huge future special assessments and maintenance fee increases. *He even said today "I want nothing to do with Diamond Resorts. Let's get out of this deal." BUT he's also one of the reasons why I want to buy a timeshare. *He gets cold feet about spending money* and so we end up canceling half the vacations we plan and the other half are planned at the last minute with the highest costs. Vacations are always highly stressful for us. If we have a timeshare we stop some of that. (ETA: He loves to vacation and spending "time" is not a problem, spending money is a problem. Actually, to clarify: vacations are not stressful, planning vacations is stressful. We like our vacations! Besides, I'm fine with going on vacations alone or just with my son. We do that often, actually. Regardless, we do not need marital advice, we need timeshare advice.)

He was also worried by the reviews that say the beach is polluted and the resort smells bad. Honestly, all that worries me too, which is why I'm posting here.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 19, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> Why is that important? I can use my membership without changing my profile, right? So why bother?



1.  Often, people think that members have more credibility.  (I'm not saying it's true - but that's often the assumption.)

2.  People are going to tell you over and over about TUG resources you could access, if you would join TUG - like I did.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 19, 2013)

OK, I changed it.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## amycurl (Mar 19, 2013)

> Vacations are always highly stressful for us. If we have a timeshare we stop some of that.



My husband's family experiences of timeshares were almost entirely negative (they've never owned one) because most of their friends who had purchased one did so because 
1) one spouse loved to vacation
2) the other didn't, and always found reasons to cancel plans or was pushed into something (usually for only a short period of time) at the last minute

and the assumption from the spouse that loved to vacation was that the timeshare would "force" them to go on at least a week's vacation every year. In *every. single. case.* this assumption turned out to be false. The vacations still got cancelled, and the timeshares went unused. 

It wasn't until my in-laws met my family that they realized how timeshares could make sense financially, if you did actually love to travel and knew how to work the system.

The OP's situation sounds a lot like my in-laws' friends. I hope that you listen to your spouse's concerns very carefully, and make sure that this is a *time* investment that he's willing to make. Because, otherwise, any timeshare will be as worthless as all of those other vacations you've had to cancel. 

/cautionary tale


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 20, 2013)

Does anyone have any advice regarding the fact that this property is now owned by Diamond? 

Clearly, I should have simply begun the discussion with that question.


----------



## presley (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't know about the Diamond merger/purchase.  

I do know that the beach a couple blocks away is always polluted and stinks really bad.  There is an area that is full of birds pooping on the water.  My husband won't go to Doheny with me because of it.  The beach in front of the resort has been fine whenever I've seen it.  My husband blacklisted that whole area after seeing lots of people having their small children playing in the poop polluted water.  It grossed him out to the point that he can't even go back near there.  

I think Diamond has much higher standards than Monarch.  I wouldn't be worried about Diamond buying the resort.  Sure, a huge assessment could come, but that doesn't matter who owns it.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 20, 2013)

Found a thread that addresses some of our concerns about Diamond: http://69.16.236.4/~tugbbsc/forums/showthread.php?t=173150
Sounds like the resort will receive any needed upgrades as a result of this change. Hopefully there won't be any special assessments, but who knows.

This forum is awesome! So much valuable info!

About the beaches being polluted or not, I found a good resource on that: http://www.ocbeachinfo.com/


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 20, 2013)

Be prepared for the MF's to increase as DRI brings it to their "Standards" also high pressure to buy into the club


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 20, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Be prepared for the MF's to increase as DRI brings it to their "Standards" also high pressure to buy into the club


Noted. 

The reviews make it clear the resort needs new furniture, carpets, etc. so I would hope there would be improvements now that there's new management. And I'm looking forward to improvements - could make all the difference to us for our enjoyment or if MF increase substantially then it could make all the difference in trying to resell.

There's a decent chance we will back out of this - we just need to see the contract first. It was a semi-spontaneous eBay purchase. 

Here's how I see it: I would prefer to own at a more independent and better kept resort on the beach like The Blue Whale or Carlsbad Inn. They seem like nicer resorts. But resellers are asking for $7-15k for Summer weeks, and that's for a 1 bedroom. 

So it comes down to a comparison between: 
- a low purchase price with the higher risk of rising MF 
or
- a higher purchase price and lower risk of rising MF. 

MF at Riviera would have to quadruple instantly AND we'd have to not be able to sell for at least 7 years for it to be greater financial risk than those other resorts.  

Alternatively, we may find a better middle-ground resort: some place that isn't quite as close to the beach, but still close, and is relatively independent and has pretty low MF. We're looking into an option like that now - we may buy it and/or the Riviera one.


----------



## presley (Mar 20, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> Here's how I see it: I would prefer to own at a more independent and better kept resort on the beach like The Blue Whale or Carlsbad Inn. They seem like nicer resorts. But resellers are asking for $7-15k for Summer weeks, and that's for a 1 bedroom.



FWIW, The blue whale is all float.  You can't buy a summer week there.  The MFs are low for being on the beach.  The only reason I don't buy there is because it is all float.  I'd want a particular unit and/or particular week.  I'd be really surprised if you couldn't find a resale less than $2K at that resort.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 20, 2013)

I think for many people owning at either Riviera Beach (RB&S) or Riviera Shores(RS) is a great place to start the timeshare experience. They are next to each other and except for reservations run like a single resort. The key to a happy ownership there is knowing how to reserve the time you want there. 

Riviera Shores is simple. All deeded owners there own enough points to stay a week in an oceanfront one bd any week of the year ( all weeks there are the same # of pts) So pick the week you want and reserve it early. The two bedroom units cost more points but none have an ocean view. 

Riviera Beach is a little tougher. The summer weeks are a different season then all the rest of the year. And the last I heard, the weeks are distributed via a kind of lottery. You put a request in early and they hold them till a certain date then they try to match everyone request as best they can.  I'm not sure what season the OP bought but if it is summer, you should not have difficulty reserving your week.

NONE of this will be affected by DRI takeover. 

The big thing about the resorts are there are now 3 kinds of owners there.
1. People who own deeded floating weeks at only that single resort ( they will be least affected)
2. People who own Monarch Grand Vacation (MGV) points and want to use their pts to go to RB&S.  They generally have a difficult time going there in summer because most of the summer weeks are owned by people who own the deeded summer weeks and never joined MGV. So there are very few summer weeks for the MGV owners to use.
3. People who own DRI pts. These people really have a tough time going to RB&S because they only have available to them the weeks that are not in the first 2 kinds of ownership. 

The OP needs to find out what season they bought and find out how to make their reservations. IMHO I wouldn't worry too much about DRI management of the resort.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 20, 2013)

presley said:


> FWIW, The blue whale is all float.  You can't buy a summer week there.  The MFs are low for being on the beach.  The only reason I don't buy there is because it is all float.  I'd want a particular unit and/or particular week.  I'd be really surprised if you couldn't find a resale less than $2K at that resort.



They must all really like it because it's really very hard to find any for sale. The Blue Whale has a resales dept. but they don't have any inventory. I found some owners who rent out their weeks but they're only willing to sell for high prices. I offered over $4k for a week at The Blue Whale but I was turned down!



Bill4728 said:


> The OP needs to find out what season they bought and find out how to make their reservations.



It's "Prime Season" and it's "June - May."

I've been trying to find out how the reservations are made and I did stumble across something that said something about a lottery but something else said they no longer did that. So... I just don't know.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 20, 2013)

I think there are too may "I don't knows."  I would get out if it, and rent at this resort, and nail down all the facts, before you buy.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 20, 2013)

OK I just called the resort and learned about how the reservation system works. It is a lottery type system that functions exactly as described in this thread: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=533736&postcount=4
So that has not changed. 

The season we bought IS Summer - it's June - Sept. 
And the unit is a 2 bedroom with an ocean view, just as described above.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 20, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> OK I just called the resort and learned about how the reservation system works. It is a lottery type system that functions exactly as described in this thread: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=533736&postcount=4
> So that has not changed.
> 
> The season we bought IS Summer - it's June - Sept.
> And the unit is a 2 bedroom with an ocean view, just as described above.



So what if you get a bad week in the lottery?  I would not be happy with Sept., and it seems like you have a 1/4 chance of getting Sept.  Or what if you get a June week, before your kids are out of school?


----------



## presley (Mar 20, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> OK I just called the resort and learned about how the reservation system works. It is a lottery type system that functions exactly as described in this thread: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=533736&postcount=4
> So that has not changed.
> 
> The season we bought IS Summer - it's June - Sept.
> And the unit is a 2 bedroom with an ocean view, just as described above.



Will that work for you?  You wouldn't know until after April 1st which week you got.  Can your husband get time off of work with only a few months notice?


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 20, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> So what if you get a bad week in the lottery?  I would not be happy with Sept., and it seems like you have a 1/4 chance of getting Sept.  Or what if you get a June week, before your kids are out of school?


From what I understand, the lottery is just for weeks you set as your first, second, or third choice. Not for all the weeks in your season. I could be wrong, but I think it's less than a 25% chance we'd get a September week.

My son is 3 so it's just preschool right now. They go up to middle school with the same schedule and I think we will try to keep him there at least through elementary. My son's school break will be around the second week of June until the third week of August. 

So September would be a problem, yes. And some other weeks might be a problem too (a family summer camp that's in June for example). I suppose if we got a September week then we'd try to rent it out. Failing that, perhaps either my husband or I would travel alone (maybe with one of our mothers or a friend). If it happened too many years then we'd sell or give it away. Hopefully we wouldn't have to wait a long time to get rid of it.

Also, this contract is just every other year, not every year. So the risk is even lower.



presley said:


> Will that work for you?  You wouldn't know until after April 1st which week you got.  Can your husband get time off of work with only a few months notice?


He sets his own schedule and can take time "off" whenever he wants. He can also work while on vacation because his job is portable. Oh, and we have reason to believe that in the near future it will be very profitable for him to include multiple trips per year to California - and he'll need somewhere to stay whenever he goes. We have family in CA but not in Southern CA so a timeshare could work out that way too.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 20, 2013)

September is one of the worst rental months of the year, because most people have just taken a summer vacation, and the kids just started back to school.

With a 2 bdm., families are your target rental audience, and families don't vacation in Sept.

Per your own post, it looks like there are about 7-8 weeks that you could get in the lottery, that won't work for you.

You can find a better timeshare for your needs.  I wouldn't go through with this deal, and the next time you find a timeshare you like, vet it here first, instead of after you bid.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 20, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> September is one of the worst rental months of the year, because most people have just taken a summer vacation, and the kids just started back to school.
> 
> With a 2 bdm., families are your target rental audience, and families don't vacation in Sept.
> 
> ...



Wow. I know you're just trying to be helpful but your tone is actually working against you here. You're coming across as someone who thinks they know my life situation better than I know it. So I'm tempted to just buy the thing simply to prove you wrong. I won't make the decision based on emotions like that but I can admit right now I'm tempted to.

As I just explained, I'm a realistic person who is NOT counting on being able to rent out weeks. I just told you that we have a plan B and a plan C, etc. I've also explained that I've been researching timeshares for a few months already. *I'm not an idiot.* So I don't know why you're acting like this. You're not my mother. My mother is supportive (but then, she knows me, my husband, and our financial situation a whole lot better).

We did research before bidding - that's why we bid on a unit that was "Prime Sunset" rather than "High Sea Breaze" for example and why we bought a deeded ownership rather than points. I will admit we didn't do enough research. My husband gave the OK when we bid on it and we were both excited when we won. Then he did more reseach and started freaking out because of Diamond and that Hawaii fiasco (and the water damage possibility of this property because a few reviewers on TripAdvisor seem to think there are plumbing problems). *Prior, we did not know that Riviera had been bought by Diamond - in the TUG resort database it says it's Monarch (that should be updated pronto!). *We hadn't researched Monarch and that's our bad. If we had we would have learned they'd gone bankrupt and were bought by Diamond. Anyway, now he has calmed down and says he's fine either way. (BTW he has read this thread.)


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 20, 2013)

It's too bad you feel that way.  We see countless people every day who buy the wrong timeshare and don't have a chance to back out - *but you still do*.

The lottery at this resort is not the norm - at most resort, a knowledgeable owner can reserve exactly the week they want.  There is no reason to buy a timeshare where you have no idea what week you will get.

I could sugar-coat it for you and make you feel good about your purchase, but that would be a lie - because you can do better.

I won't respond to any of more of your posts - good luck with your purchase.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 20, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> the next time you find a timeshare you like, vet it here first, instead of after you bid.


Listen, I'll take you up on that. Here are some ads that look appealing to me. Let me know if I should buy or not.

http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Resort/ownerContact.asp?unitid=285633&ResortID=0765

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160990722970?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Resort/ownerContact.asp?unitid=299349&ResortID=2093

http://www.redweek.com/posting/R315722

http://www.ebay.com/itm/24K-RCI-Poi...00877730350?pt=Timeshares&hash=item460db5d22e

http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Resort/ownerContact.asp?unitid=11803&ResortID=2048

http://www.redweek.com/posting/R535331

http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Resort/ownerContact.asp?unitid=254555&ResortID=0766

and here's a reseller who has what I just bought trying to sell it for $3500:
http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Resort/ownerContact.asp?unitid=247840&ResortID=2359
In other words, he's not slapping it up on eBay and letting it go for $50.


----------



## RX8 (Mar 20, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> Wow. I know you're just trying to be helpful but your tone is actually working against you here. You're coming across as someone who thinks they know my life situation better than I know it. So I'm tempted to just buy the thing simply to prove you wrong. I won't make the decision based on emotions like that but I can admit right now I'm tempted to.
> 
> As I just explained, I'm a realistic person who is NOT counting on being able to rent out weeks. I just told you that we have a plan B and a plan C, etc. I've also explained that I've been researching timeshares for a few months already. *I'm not an idiot.* So I don't know why you're acting like this. You're not my mother. My mother is supportive (but then, she knows me, my husband, and our financial situation a whole lot better).
> 
> We did research before bidding - that's why we bid on a unit that was "Prime Sunset" rather than "High Sea Breaze" for example and why we bought a deeded ownership rather than points. I will admit we didn't do enough research. My husband gave the OK when we bid on it and we were both excited when we won. Then he did more reseach and started freaking out because of Diamond and that Hawaii fiasco (and the water damage possibility of this property because a few reviewers on TripAdvisor seem to think there are plumbing problems). *Prior, we did not know that Riviera had been bought by Diamond - in the TUG resort database it says it's Monarch (that should be updated pronto!). *We hadn't researched Monarch and that's our bad. If we had we would have learned they'd gone bankrupt and were bought by Diamond. Anyway, now he has calmed down and says he's fine either way. (BTW he has read this thread.)



There are many smart people on this BBS (by the way, I am not one of them - I am still learning. I took 1.5 years before I bought my timeshare).  Many of those smart people purchased direct from the developer and paid more than they had to and are simply sharing their experience to help others who are just getting involved in timeshares.  No one is saying you are an idiot for making this purchase.  You can buy what you want and pay what you want.

You did admit that you didn't do enough research before you bid on the timeshare.  Are you sure that you now know everything you need to know about Diamond and Riviera Beach Resort?  

Most timeshares, this one included, are EASY to buy but almost IMPOSSIBLE to sell.  You have a rare chance to back out and continue to do more research.  It is a guarantee that if you still decide that this was the right buy for you there will be another for sale, maybe even at a better price (not sure what you paid on this one).  What you may also find out is that another resort would work better for you.

Once you buy the timeshare you are "married" to it even if the maintenance fees go up or you are hit with a special assessment, both of which are a good possibility with this particular resort.  If that happens, resell is hurt even more.  You are also "married" to it if you decide you don't like it.  While you might be able to sell it or give it away, it may take a LONG time to do so.  Even giving it away is no guarantee of getting out from a timeshare. 

There is only one closed eBay auction for this resort.  Went unsold at $99 with no bids.

Whatever your decision, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## RX8 (Mar 20, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> and here's a reseller who has what I just bought trying to sell it for $3500:
> http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Resort/ownerContact.asp?unitid=247840&ResortID=2359
> In other words, he's not slapping it up on eBay and letting it go for $50.



And the sad truth is that he isn't likely to sell it either.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 20, 2013)

RX8 said:


> There is only one closed eBay auction for this resort.  Went unsold at $99 with no bids.


What are you talking about? There are 7: http://www.ebay.com/csc/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=Riviera+Beach+&+Spa&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc

These two sold in the last two months. You can guess which is mine.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Riviera-Bea...60989325952?pt=Timeshares&hash=item257bb62a80

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Riviera-Bea...81079700624?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2a2930f490


----------



## RX8 (Mar 20, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> What are you talking about? There are 7: http://www.ebay.com/csc/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=Riviera+Beach+&+Spa&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc
> 
> These two sold in the last two months. You can guess which is mine.
> 
> ...



My mistake, I searched with the word resort included.

There are actually six, one was a rental.  Of the six only two sold and those two had closing, transfer and 2013 maintenance fees paid by the seller.   Not a bad deal for the buyer.  However, it is good to know that the originally owners likely paid thousands of dollars to these eBay sellers in order to get out from under the timeshare.  

If your mind is made up, then read up on everything you can here at TUG and ask questions.  The key is to get the most out of whatever timeshare you may own.

Good luck and happy vacations.


----------



## djyamyam (Mar 21, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> Noted.
> 
> The reviews make it clear the resort needs new furniture, carpets, etc. so I would hope there would be improvements now that there's new management. And I'm looking forward to improvements - could make all the difference to us for our enjoyment or if MF increase substantially then it could make all the difference in trying to resell.
> 
> ...




Here's an old thread describing all the different types of ownerships available at the Riviera.    As a former owner of a lot of MGV points, I regularly booked and rented summer weeks at the Riviera.  Yes, the beach across isn't the water across from the resort isn't the cleanest bu the beach is ok and having all the people with their night fires on the beach is cool.  What I really liked about the resort is that the BBQs are right on your patio so you're looking at the ocean and people as you're BBQing.  The key thing for most people is that they want ocean view and you have that

Since you'd be a legacy owner (weeks), your fees are lower than owning points.  Yes, expect MFs to go up with Diamond as they need to in order to increase the quality of the resort.  If you're comfortable with MFs around $950 for a 2BR, that's what I would expect them to rise to since that's about the going rate for 2BRs in that SoCal beach area.  Use that as a comfort guide.

In terms of 2BR right on the ocean resorts, you will pay a premium.  Carlsbad Inn will be your most expensive and summer float Laguna Surf will come in 2nd (although they only have 1BRs).  I would say a good alternate would be a fixed summer weeks at the Carlsbad Seapointe Resort.  It's right across from the beach, is newer but not quite as in demand because it's not located in town.  It's a bit isolated along the highway but across from the state beach.  You can find an annual or bi-enniel fixed summer week for reasonable.  $4K can get you a 1BR annual if you're patient and a 2BR EOY.

San Clemente Cove is right across from the beach and pier but they also have a draw system if I remember correctly and you have to submit your request more than a year in advance for the following summer (been a while since I look at SCC).  Wyndham Oceanside has a great beach location but the number of points needed to book is definitely higher.  Southern California Beach Club has fixed weeks and units.  Again, not the most luxuious of resorts but the location can't be beat of being right on the sand.  Those would be the resorts I would look at if wanting summer and being on the water.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 21, 2013)

Look you do have options. 

In the years you get a lottery choice of July or August  you stay and enjoy your summer week on the California coast. 

On the years when you get a week that isn't prefect for you, you can trade the week for something that does work like a summer week at Disney world.  

If you had paid big money for this, I'd say the risk is too high. BUT you didn't pay big money and you'll be getting a SoCal ocean front TS for nothing more than the MFs. 

IMHO you did well.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 21, 2013)

djyamyam said:


> As a former owner of a lot of MGV points, I regularly booked and rented summer weeks at the Riviera.  [...] The key thing for most people is that they want ocean view and you have that


Sounds good 
Yes, my husband was particular and wanted ocean-view. I agree that it's important. I think staying in a room with an ocean-view doubles or triples the relaxation factor of a vacation!



djyamyam said:


> Since you'd be a legacy owner (weeks), your fees are lower than owning points.  Yes, expect MFs to go up with Diamond as they need to in order to increase the quality of the resort.  If you're comfortable with MFs around $950 for a 2BR, that's what I would expect them to rise to since that's about the going rate for 2BRs in that SoCal beach area.  Use that as a comfort guide.


Good to know about having MF lower than points owners.
Thank you for that estimate. That sounds reasonable.

For comparisons, a 2 bed ocean view (that's not walking distance to beach) at Pacific Palisades has a MF of $983.
And a 2bed without ocean view nor walking distance to the beach at Newport Coast Villas has MF of $968.
A 2bed at Carlsbad in has a MF of $901. It's right by the beach and better than Riviera but just finding a 2bed Summer week there for sale is tricky, then the sellers are going to want some $$$ for it.
a 2bed at Seapointe has a MF of $1030.

I wouldn't want the fees to increase overnight and I'd expect a certain level of improvement and of course you can't compare the ammentities or exchange possibilities of all those resorts but if the goal is simply to have a big room with a kitchen near the beach (which is basically my goal) then Riviera makes sense.

And we don't plan for this to be our one and only timeshare ever. This is just our first purchase!



djyamyam said:


> In terms of 2BR right on the ocean resorts, you will pay a premium.  Carlsbad Inn will be your most expensive and summer float Laguna Surf will come in 2nd (although they only have 1BRs).  I would say a good alternate would be a fixed summer weeks at the Carlsbad Seapointe Resort.  It's right across from the beach, is newer but not quite as in demand because it's not located in town.  It's a bit isolated along the highway but across from the state beach.  You can find an annual or bi-enniel fixed summer week for reasonable.  $4K can get you a 1BR annual if you're patient and a 2BR EOY.


We drove by Seapointe last time we were in Carlsbad and I didn't like the location. It's isolated - you're right. And you have to cross three busy roads to get to the beach. And it's a rocky beach that's not going to have a lot of people and kids on it. Riviera has a pedestrian bridge to get to the beach, much safer. It looks like it's more popular (which is going to make it more fun for kids). 
I haven't really researched Laguna Surf.
We have tried to get a week at Carlsbad Inn but like I said, it looks like if we want a Summer week we will have to pay quite a bit. Plus they have so few 2 bedrooms. As this being our first timeshare purchase and all we just don't feel comfortable paying all that much.


djyamyam said:


> San Clemente Cove is right across from the beach and pier but they also have a draw system if I remember correctly and you have to submit your request more than a year in advance for the following summer (been a while since I look at SCC).  Wyndham Oceanside has a great beach location but the number of points needed to book is definitely higher.  Southern California Beach Club has fixed weeks and units.  Again, not the most luxuious of resorts but the location can't be beat of being right on the sand.  Those would be the resorts I would look at if wanting summer and being on the water.


San Clemente Cove doesn't have a pool. It's a great location and I think we'd like it but like The Blue Whale and some others the inventory is limited so finding a Summer week that cost what we want to pay would be challenging. I think we'll keep our eyes open on that one and if a good opportunity comes along we might go for it.
We are also probably going to buy at San Clemente Inn. It's further from the beach but still walking distance (half a mile, I measured).
Wyndham Oceanside has a great location but yeah we're not interested in doing points. Plus there's just something about the large skyscraper type of resorts that's extremely UNappealing to me. Not saying I wouldn't like staying at one every now and then, but as our main family Summer vacation I don't think it's a good fit.



Bill4728 said:


> Look you do have options.
> 
> In the years you get a lottery choice of July or August  you stay and enjoy your summer week on the California coast.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
I like the idea of a trade for if/when we get weeks that don't work. Never been to Disney World but willing to try it once.
My husband says he'll just use Sept weeks for work so that's a good option, too.

I appreciate all the input from people who have actually stayed at the Riviera! 
We're decided - we're buying it!


----------



## presley (Mar 21, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> I appreciate all the input from people who have actually stayed at the Riviera!
> We're decided - we're buying it!



Congrats!  Do you have use this year?  

I would expect the MFs to go up, but I doubt they would take a huge jump in one year.  There is normally something written in the HOA that limits how much it can up each year.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 21, 2013)

presley said:


> Congrats!  Do you have use this year?
> 
> I would expect the MFs to go up, but I doubt they would take a huge jump in one year.  There is normally something written in the HOA that limits how much it can up each year.



Next year. But that's fine since we already rented a place in Southern CA for this Summer. And there aren't any MF to pay this year.

BTW, thank you to everyone who participated in this thread. Even if some of us didn't see eye-to-eye it was good to be pushed to do more research and think things through. Both my husband and I are more certain about it all now. And we're excited


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 21, 2013)

eBay's non binding aspect is somewhat like rescission rights in a developer purchase, you only get one opportunity to not close/or cancel the sale, so you need to be sure before signing up for maintenance fees and special assessments


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 21, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> Next year. But that's fine since we already rented a place in Southern CA for this Summer. And there aren't any MF to pay this year.
> 
> BTW, thank you to everyone who participated in this thread. Even if some of us didn't see eye-to-eye it was good to be pushed to do more research and think things through. Both my husband and I are more certain about it all now. And we're excited



You had noted you may purchase San Clemente Inn (SCI).  I'll note we've owned there for several years now and just simply love the place.   They have been putting money into it, taking care of some major foundation issues on several of the buildings as well as renovating the units.   Nice relaxed vibe, well kept and as you note close (enough) to the beach.   My legs always leave in better shape than having arrived from the walk up and down the hill to the beach.

The weeks there also go for a song both on the private market and recently through the HOA.


----------



## djyamyam (Mar 22, 2013)

I like the SCI as well.  They did a good job on the renovations a couple years ago.  The only think I don't like is the galley style kitchens.  And, if anyone is a golfer, SCI is just over the bridge from the municipal golf course - a bit of a walk but walkable.


----------



## djyamyam (Mar 22, 2013)

If you're taking the Riviera, then you might as well consider the Capistrano Surfside Inn right beside it.  Practically the same location.  They've got a few 2BR units, which are all the corner units so you'll have an ocean view.  I haven't stayed in a unit for a few years but the resort is kept in very good shape - probably better than the Riviera.  It's managed by VRI and MFs were reasonable.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 22, 2013)

Capistrano Surfside Inn - I didn't see any for sale anywhere so I never considered it.



UWSurfer said:


> They have been putting money into it, taking care of some major foundation issues on several of the buildings as well as renovating the units.


Major foundation issues? That doesn't sound good.

I like older timeshares. There's something really lovely about them so long as they're maintained well. I don't mind the galley kitchens. My husband golfs but only very rarely. I did notice the golf course nearby. One thing I really liked was the nearby campground. That could make for a fun extended family retreat where some family stays at the inn and others camp.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 15, 2013)

Update: got the deed and owners book in the mail. So it took about 1 month to transfer. Going to visit the resort next week to take a look around.


----------



## jecchh (Apr 20, 2013)

*Well I loved it.*

Dear Bella,

I believe you made a purchase that was fine...as you said, "practically free!"
Can't beat that logic.  And where can you get a rental on the beach or at least a fabulous view of the ocean in Orange County for practically free?  I have stayed there about 3 times within the last few years.  I have always had a good time and I love the pool that is way bigger than San Clemente Inn next door.  I have never stayed at SCI so I can't voice an opinion.  The Riviera has it pluses and minuses but I think you'll be pleased.  I have stayed in many 5 star exchanges and I agree this is not 5 star but a very clean 3 star.  

The Riviera is spacious and older but well appointed.  Love the BBQ's, kept very clean and even if one had to pay a nightly fee for the area it's very reasonable.  Love that they have bicycles to ride for free and maintenance has always been there in a minute and they are very pleasant. 

On one of my stays, I had a massage and it was the best massage I had ever had.  The girl was called in so, I don't know if the same one is always there.

Enjoy,
A fair opinion


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 25, 2013)

I went to the Riviera today and took a look around. Diamond has not put their name on it but I can see that some changes are underway. Walls looked newly painted, carpets newly cleaned. The pillows and other minor features look ifferent from the ones ive seen in photos. Both pools and both spas looked clean and later in the day plenty of people were enjoying them. The arcades are outdated and the restaurant is vacant. I peaked into a couple rooms while the maids were cleaning them - looked nice. I walked across the pedestrian bridge and along the beach. I am sure this timeshare will suit us well. My husband loves it - the perfect combination of luxury and value for his taste. Later, if/when we feel we need an upgrade we can do that.

We also toured San Clemente Inn. The room layout is odd. But again, it's clean and kept up. The tennis court was well-maintained as was the basketball court and pool. Yes, the pool is small. We went down to the beach and watched some surfers. It was a nice day. We're very excited about owning these two.


----------



## Quimby4 (Apr 26, 2013)

Can anyone comment how the beach is accross the Pedestrian bridge?
It puts you right on Doheney State Beach right?
Can the kids surf and boogie board there?

I own here but only briefly toured the property.


----------



## presley (Apr 28, 2013)

Quimby4 said:


> Can anyone comment how the beach is accross the Pedestrian bridge?
> It puts you right on Doheney State Beach right?
> Can the kids surf and boogie board there?
> 
> I own here but only briefly toured the property.



I like the beach in front of the resort.  It is fine for boogie boarding.  I'm not sure about surfing right there.  If you go further north up the beach, it can get pretty gross.  However, the part of the beach in front of the resort has always looked great to me.


----------



## VegasBella (May 10, 2013)

Quimby4 said:


> Can anyone comment how the beach is accross the Pedestrian bridge?
> It puts you right on Doheney State Beach right?
> Can the kids surf and boogie board there?
> 
> I own here but only briefly toured the property.


It's Doheny State Beach, yes. Dana Point is just north. Capistrano County Beach is just south. San Clemente beaches are further south. Laguna Beach is further north.

Websites for the beach: http://www.dohenystatebeach.org/
http://parks.ca.gov/?page_id=645

People do surf and boogie board and swim and whatnot at Doheny but there are some signs about safety that suggest you probably should not go in the water there unless you're skilled. The way the beach is shaped makes it easy to get pulled under. There are lifeguards during the Summer to help, however.

I'm honestly not certain because I've only visited during off season earlier in the morning and I didn't see anyone swimming or surfing. I saw dog walkers, exercisers (literally doing pull ups on the pedestrian bridge), runners. I CAN tell you that walking along the beach at sunrise is fantastic! I will be able to walk along the beach from my one timeshare to my other one! Maybe I'll do that - and take a dip in the pools at each end 

California State Parks website claims that Doheny State Beach is "*a good place for family-style swimming and boogie-boarding because the harbor jetties gentle the surf here*." So... I guess you just have to decide for yourself.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 6, 2014)

UPDATE 
I stayed there and loved my stay. I saw dolphins leaping out of the ocean from my balcony! Right there from my balcony! I was really fantastic. 

To answer the question about the beach: it's fantastic during Summer. I was a little skeptical when I visited off season. But now that I've seen it in Summer it's really great. My son even said "The day we spent at the beach looking at tidepools was the best day ever!" Just be sure to visit the entire Doheny State Beach, not just the part that's right across from the resort. Go to the north side too, that's where there's nicer sand and more gentle waves for kids, plus that's where there's food for sale.

It's clear re-reading through this thread that I've done far more research than most timeshare buyers. From the first post I knew what size unit, view, season, MF. And I wasn't investing much money. And I understood that it might cost some money to get rid of it later. That's far more than many newbie TUG users know about timeshares they purchase.

In this thread I learned about how the DRI acquisition might affect my ownership and I felt comfortable with that. That's not to say my feelings will always stay the same - people and situations do change. But at the time I felt like the risk was worth it and I still feel that way. (I perceive the risk to be low. We can easily afford the MF and/or the costs to unload.) Thank you to the people who actually helped me by answering DRI related questions (rather than by simply saying "VegasBella hasn't done enough research and should cancel the purchase.")

I also learned more about the way the reservation system works and I felt comfortable with that too, as it is relatively common in the area. At least 2 other nearby resorts also do a similar lottery. This is a method they've devised because prime weeks at these resorts are in high demand. At the time of purchase I actually liked the idea of a lottery and how I wouldn't have to plan a whole year in advance. Thank you to the people who informed me about the lottery and about the resort. You were very helpful.

So far it is working for us. We are very fortunate that we can travel pretty easily (husband and I both work from home/coffee shop/timeshare unit - and that's not going to change) so even if we get shoulder weeks we can probably live with it. Or we can gift it to family or friends. We thought it through before we finalized the purchase and we felt comfortable with it.


----------

